# drive or fly from Frankfurt to Copenhagen



## timesharer (Mar 15, 2011)

Mapquest shows it takes about 8 hours 41 minutes to drive from Frankfurt to Copenhagen?   Is it an easy drive?  Or should we fly?  Please recommend web sites to purchase the air tickets from Frankfurt to Copenhagen.

It seems to be cheaper to purchase 2 round trip tickets (US-Frankfurt & Frankfurt-Copenhagen) separately than one multi-city ticket. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 15, 2011)

timesharer said:


> Mapquest shows it takes about 8 hours 41 minutes to drive from Frankfurt to Copenhagen?   Is it an easy drive?  Or should we fly?  Please recommend web sites to purchase the air tickets.
> 
> Thanks!



Neither! I'd say take the train - great way to see Germany and the train to Copengahen is lots of fun (last time I did this long ago the entire train went on a ship...). The train will take 9:12 hrs with just one connection, if you can leave at 12:58pm (according to the current schedule for travel two weeks from today, as an example) on IC and ICE trains, changing in Hamburg.

http://www.bahn.de/i/view/USA/en/index.shtml



> Frankfurt(Main)Hbf   Tu, 29.03.11   dep   12:58   8         IC  1078  Intercity
> Bordbistro    Hamburg Hbf   Tu, 29.03.11   arr   16:35   11a/b
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timesharer (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion.  Can we use the German Rail Pass to take train from Frankfurt to Copenhagen?  If not, how can we find out how much we have to supplement?

Thanks!


----------



## sml2181 (Mar 15, 2011)

For flights I would recommend Air Berlin - you should be able to get a rt for somewhere between 50-100 Euro. If the rates are much higher for your dates, but your trip is still some time away, just wait (for now). 

I would sign up for their offers (out of Germany, as a German resident if necessary); they have many.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 15, 2011)

its only an hour on nonstop flight (lufthansa and SAS)


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 15, 2011)

timesharer said:


> Thank you for the suggestion.  Can we use the German Rail Pass to take train from Frankfurt to Copenhagen?  If not, how can we find out how much we have to supplement?
> 
> Thanks!



Probably. Check the website for the pass. Eurail (or multi-country rail passes) would work, though there may be a supplement to Copenhagen on the most direct route (I could be remembering incorrectly though, as it's been a while since I did that).


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 15, 2011)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> its only an hour on nonstop flight (lufthansa and SAS)



I agree, if you're going to fly, don't use Air Berlin, since that would (likely) require a change of plane in Dusseldorf (right?)...but the non-stops may be more expensive.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 16, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> I agree, if you're going to fly, don't use Air Berlin, since that would (likely) require a change of plane in Dusseldorf (right?)...but the non-stops may be more expensive.



Germanwings is another good German LCC, so I would look at their route map as well, and usually cheaper than Air Berlin.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 16, 2011)

timesharer said:


> Thank you for the suggestion.  Can we use the German Rail Pass to take train from Frankfurt to Copenhagen?  If not, how can we find out how much we have to supplement?
> 
> Thanks!



Rail passes are often not the best deal.  For specific trips, they may work out better, but I have yet to find one myself other than the Europe East pass if you planned to do a lot of the traveling in Austria.  I buy my rail tickets at the station when I am in country.  Most of the US outlets like Rail Europe overcharge for point to point tickets, so I never used them even when living in the states.  Some of the European railroads have online outlets where you can buy tickets at the same price as charged at the station and then print out your ticket.  I have used that service a number of times with the Swiss railroad.  US based websites for European trains, however, are very prone to overcharging for point to point tickets, part of which may be to create an illusion that rail passes are a better deal than they really are.


----------



## sml2181 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry - I was mixing up Dusseldorf and Frankfurt! 
(Air Berlin did fly this route non stop a few years ago but now it is with a stop indeed.)

SAS or LH it is! 

Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 16, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> Germanwings is another good German LCC, so I would look at their route map as well, and usually cheaper than Air Berlin.



Right! Actually I will be flying them in a few months from CGN to MXP nonstop.


----------



## timesharer (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for your help.  DAE was not able to find a week in Austria for us yet.  So we are thinking of taking the available week at the Oestersoe Faergegaard resort (65 miles from Copenhagen).  Is the rail system in Denmark as convenient as in Germany?  Do you think we can get around by train there?  Or do we have to rent a car in Copenhagen?    I appreciate any sightseeing suggestions.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking at the map in the European version of the RCI directory and at the map in Cook's European Timetable, the resort seems to be in the general vacinity of the main railway line south from Copenhagen into Germany.  That line shows frequent service.  I am not sure how close the resort would be to the nearest railway station, but you might want to contact them and ask.




timesharer said:


> Thank you for your help.  DAE was not able to find a week in Austria for us yet.  So we are thinking of taking the available week at the Oestersoe Faergegaard resort (65 miles from Copenhagen).  Is the rail system in Denmark as convenient as in Germany?  Do you think we can get around by train there?  Or do we have to rent a car in Copenhagen?    I appreciate any sightseeing suggestions.


----------



## timesharer (Mar 18, 2011)

Taking the train to Copengahen (train will go on a ship) sounds lots of fun.  But we have not found out where to rent the car after getting out of the train at Copengahen at night.  

I wrote to economycarrentals.com about their pickup locations
Copenhagen - Albertslund
Copenhagen - Amager
Copenhagen - Central City
Copenhagen - Herlev
Copenhagen - Hotels within city
Copenhagen - port

and got a reply: 

"We would like to inform you that we work with several car rental companies and do not know in advance which of them would confirm your booking.
Since all of them have different addresses, we are unable to advise you about the distances prior.  The exact meeting point as well as the contact details of our partner."

Would you please recommend the web site to rent a car at the Copengahen central rail station?

Thanks!


----------



## wasabinuki (Mar 31, 2011)

I prefer to travel by rail at night and get a sleeper car.  Kind of a "kill two birds with one stone" type of deal.  By traveling at night you get to where you want to go, and you don't have to pay for a hotel that night.  If you have a rail pass, or a standard ticket, an upgrade to a sleeper is usually less than 30 euros.


----------

